# Valve noise in X-Trail Qr25DE engine



## milou500 (May 5, 2005)

My Xtrail is 16000 km and make, when cold, a noise similar to that of a ticking valve. Under load, at 2500 to 3000 rpm the noise sound like a diesel ping. As the engine warms up, the noise tones down but never disappears. The dealer talked to Nissan technical center and ended up telling me that this was normal and was coming from the piston that are intentionnaly mounted loose in the engine block...

I am 48 and this is not my first engine, so I told my dealer to get lost with this explanation Any hint on where that could come from?


----------

